# Computer program/ap to manage aquarium testing?



## Explorer guy (Sep 12, 2011)

Does anyone know of a decent ap or program downloadable for tank management? Something you can keep track of everything and gives you graphs that show the stats so you can easily keep track? I've been looking for some time for something so simple and haven't any luck. Anybody have anything? Please?!?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Try Excel?

And what stats do you need to keep track of? You aquarium parameters should be stable, not fluctuating all the time.


----------



## Explorer guy (Sep 12, 2011)

solarz said:


> Try Excel?
> 
> You aquarium parameters should be stable, not fluctuating all the time.


Oh, they are stable ( I'm no rookie!) however when I do my routine checks, I keep track of everything in a notebook.... I'd rather keep track on my iPad or phone with a nice little ap. I also keep track of my water changes, when I add livestock/what I add and when, as well as my spending. Excel is just a little too "pain in the butt" as when I'm doing my routine stuff it's easier to have the iPhone or iPad rather the full on computer.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Explorer guy said:


> Oh, they are stable ( I'm no rookie!) however when I do my routine checks, I keep track of everything in a notebook.... I'd rather keep track on my iPad or phone with a nice little ap. I also keep track of my water changes, when I add livestock/what I add and when, as well as my spending. Excel is just a little too "pain in the butt" as when I'm doing my routine stuff it's easier to have the iPhone or iPad rather the full on computer.


Oh, iPhone app. Did you try searching for some calendar and spreadsheet apps?

What you're looking for sounds pretty specific though.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I used excel to create a template that helps me track everything from water change volumes to fertilizing routines as well as parameters in a rolling calender style, for each tank. (It's paper, not electronic.)

I find it absolutley mandatary (for me anyways) to keep this as a log.


For one I would never be able to keep track of my various fertilizing regiments with multiple tanks, and if you run into a problem you have historical data to analyse and ultimately learn from.


----------



## Explorer guy (Sep 12, 2011)

Right now I just use my trusty little notebook as well, however I'm yet to find something really simple that allows me to record data in a simple manor. Sure I've tried spreadsheets but it's just as easy to just record in my notebook... Thus why I would like an ap for iPad or iPhone since I can have it right there while I'm doing my routine... Seems pointless to write it down and then enter it again at the computer. Wish I was more techy, I'd write one!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Explorer guy said:


> Right now I just use my trusty little notebook as well, however I'm yet to find something really simple that allows me to record data in a simple manor. Sure I've tried spreadsheets but it's just as easy to just record in my notebook... Thus why I would like an ap for iPad or iPhone since I can have it right there while I'm doing my routine... Seems pointless to write it down and then enter it again at the computer. Wish I was more techy, I'd write one!


I can't do an iPad app yet, but I can whip up a web-based app. Send me your functional specs and we can set this up. I can't guarantee any promptness though.


----------



## Explorer guy (Sep 12, 2011)

solarz said:


> I can't do an iPad app yet, but I can whip up a web-based app. Send me your functional specs and we can set this up. I can't guarantee any promptness
> 
> http://saltaquarium.about.com/gi/o....t=14&bt=0&bts=0&zu=http://www.tankkeeper.com/
> 
> I found this, seems fairly functional but i think we could all benefit from something like this but a tad easier. After playing around with Ira it ( simple give yourself a password with valid email to set up, you can add multiple tanks.... For those who have multiple tanks (one monster is enough for me!) and keep track of livestock, add species names, cost, etc. It does keep track of accounting, water changes, and everything essential.... Now.... If I could just have this as an ap! It also stores all data on the web... And doesn't seem to have an option to print. It's got everything I'm looking for, a bit I'm not looking for, and some things lacking!


----------

